# Skunk B-Gone



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

After a couple VERY SLOW weeks catching fish on my part, I decided something had to give. The skunk was getting a little unbearable, So after the normal family easter dinner, I decided to give the provo a try for a little while. I only fished that nature park that is right below jordanelle dam. I ended up picking up 6 fish, mix of 3 bows & 3 browns, smallest was 8" and the biggest was about 15". Didnt take many pics as my **** battery on my camera works sometimes, but not all the time. Did get a pic of a nice colored bow with my phone.









After about 2 hours I finally lost my Stevo special fly (little red zebra midge :lol: ) Didnt have any more in my fly box, tried a couple other colors & they didnt like them, So I took off to explore the ice conditions at rockport.

There was quite a bit of open water at Rockport towards the inlet, and pretty much all around the lake out about 25 yards out. Should have stopped to fish it for a while, but never did. Drove along the weber out of Wanship towards echo, stopped at a couple places with no success. (The weber is my enemy, cant catch a fish on a fly there to save my life :lol: ) Decided to go check out Echo. There were a few small open spots around the edges, and up around the **** there was a little more open water. Decided to try fishing there for a little bit.


















Just as I got down to the water, the snow storm started rolling in and it got COLD fast. I pitched my Jakes for a while, picked up 3 bows (14"-17") and missed a few hits. Just as I was about to call it a day(I was freezing by this time) I told myself..."self, try a jig or two". Switched to a black leach looking thing, on the first cast, had a hit. Second cast SLAM, FISH ON. This thing fought like a monster. I thought I had somehow hooked into one of the Smallmouth up there, when I get it to shore I was glad to see that it was a nice brown. Tried to get the camera to work again, no go so I snapped a couple pics with my phone.
















Got the hook out & measured him on my rod and let him go. After a couple more casts, I decided it was time to get out of there. The snow was starting to come down hard. I was cold & wet, & was satisfied with my last catch.

When I got back to the truck. I measured where I had marked on my rod, I was amazed it was at 23" on the button. It was a good few hours, and was finally able to get the skunk smell off me. Now its back to work!!!!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice Brown Stevo!!!! Looks like a good day all around!!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice job! It's all about the redemption trip after a skunking and you did it well. Thanks for the heads up on Echo and Rockport.


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

Nice Brown props!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Way to go! Nice being able to get out on Easter Sunday, I think my wife would have skinned me alive if I tried to get out of a family party to go fishing. Nice brown there! :mrgreen:


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> Way to go! Nice being able to get out on Easter Sunday, I think my wife would have skinned me alive if I tried to get out of a family party to go fishing. Nice brown there! :mrgreen:


Thanks man. Yea she probrably would have skinned you. Thats why I love my wife so much. She doesnt care what I do :mrgreen:


----------



## hodie9 (Nov 8, 2009)

Sweet fish Stev-o. Now I wish I would have gone up there. I was thinking about Echo all morning but the threat of weather kept me home. It would have been great to see you up there.


----------



## B-randon (Dec 12, 2009)

Nice brown! I was going crazy yesterday sitting @ home! I've got some skunk on my hands from the last couple outings.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Lets go hit it man, Should be good soon for the tubes. The rest of the edges should be opening up this week sometime!!!!


----------



## B-randon (Dec 12, 2009)

STEVO said:


> Lets go hit it man, Should be good soon for the tubes. The rest of the edges should be opening up this week sometime!!!!


Game on! I could go for slimers for a change, I have been too consumed by those Tasty Toothy Critters lately!


----------



## tacokid789 (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice brown!! :mrgreen:


----------



## troutslayer (Apr 1, 2008)

Awesome fish man. We need to get out fishing again. Ive got a few spots tucked away that would work great.


----------

